# Need help: "Further medical results referred" for 457 Visa



## ckalyan (Oct 5, 2012)

Hello All,

I have applied for 457 Visa and the status was showing as 

04/10/2012 Further medical results referred Message
04/10/2012 Further medical results referred Message

What does that mean "Further medical results referred", How much time they will take to complete this process.

I am so concerned with this status, because my friend is also waiting with the same status for almost 2 months.

Please let me know your inputs and feedback on this status.


----------



## adsghosh (Dec 14, 2011)

ckalyan said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have applied for 457 Visa and the status was showing as
> 
> ...



Hi

My results were refered too. What it means is that they want some more time to refer your medical results to a medical doctor who will make the necessary decisions.
Mine were refered on jul 31 and got cleared on aug 03. So its not always that they take long. It depends on teh severity of the medical condition. Normally it gets refered even in minor cases. Did you have any medical prblems which u declared during filling the form or when you gave the tests?


----------



## sraza (Nov 24, 2011)

I have had significant delay in my application due to medicals and so did many others on this forum. You will have to be patient.


----------



## ckalyan (Oct 5, 2012)

adsghosh said:


> Hi
> 
> My results were refered too. What it means is that they want some more time to refer your medical results to a medical doctor who will make the necessary decisions.
> Mine were refered on jul 31 and got cleared on aug 03. So its not always that they take long. It depends on teh severity of the medical condition. Normally it gets refered even in minor cases. Did you have any medical prblems which u declared during filling the form or when you gave the tests?


No I don't have any problems during the medical tests and even i didnt declared any medical issues while filing the application. Today i verified it again and the status still refers to same. Not sure how many more days they will take. Even I didnt gone through any major medication till date in my life. Not sure what is the problem that i have. I need see how they come up with


----------



## ckalyan (Oct 5, 2012)

sraza said:


> I have had significant delay in my application due to medicals and so did many others on this forum. You will have to be patient.


May I know How many days they have taken for your application to process ??


----------



## GDP (Jun 4, 2012)

please refer

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...dical-results-referred-what-does-mean-38.html


----------



## santhoshsk (Oct 8, 2012)

ckalyan said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have applied for 457 Visa and the status was showing as
> 
> ...


Hi Kalyan, 

My application is also showing medicals are referred under Person1(My details).

* 02*/10/2012 Further medical results referred 

Under the main application status info, I have the status as
20/09/2012 Application fee received 
*03*/10/2012 Application being processed further 

Do you also have something like this ?

We are on the same boat. Please let me know if you have get anf further information on this, I will also keep you posted from my side

Thanks!


----------



## ckalyan (Oct 5, 2012)

santhoshsk said:


> Hi Kalyan,
> 
> My application is also showing medicals are referred under Person1(My details).
> 
> ...




Yes Santhosh,

It's same for me also. Have you applied for 457 visa or any other ?

I am not getting what it is ? and How many more days they will take it.

I'll keep posted my updates on the same page, Please let me know your status also.

Thanks


----------



## ckalyan (Oct 5, 2012)

Hello All,

One of my friends application status was showing as "Health Requirements Finalized". Its been 1 week for now, but his application was not approved yet. Could any one have any idea on why it's been displaying like that.

My status was still displaying same. "Health Requirements Outstanding" and "Further Medical results referred"

Thanks


----------



## santhoshsk (Oct 8, 2012)

*We need your help guyz*

Hi all,

Anyone down here who had their medicals referred and recently got approved, please share your exp as information here. This will help people like us on having a rough idea as when our applications might get processed.

Please do this favor, Thank you!!


----------



## sraza (Nov 24, 2011)

ckalyan said:


> May I know How many days they have taken for your application to process ??


It took total of 5 months. All documents were met within a month and another 4 months for medicals. 2 of these additional 4 months were for additional tests I had to undergo and remaining 2 were delays by panel clinic and global health.


----------



## ckalyan (Oct 5, 2012)

Hello Friends,

One good News, My friend who is waiting from last 2 months got the visa today.

His Medicals were Referred on Aug 23rd and he got the visa today. 

Hope we will hear something very soon.

Regards,
Kalyan.C


----------



## GDP (Jun 4, 2012)

ckalyan said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> One good News, My friend who is waiting from last 2 months got the visa today.
> 
> ...


Kalyan,

Medicals finalization and visa grant on the same day, for your friend? Can you please clarify?


----------



## ckalyan (Oct 5, 2012)

GDP said:


> Kalyan,
> 
> Medicals finalization and visa grant on the same day, for your friend? Can you please clarify?


No it was completed in two days, On the first day it went to finalization and on the other day it went to Applicant Approved.


----------



## ckalyan (Oct 5, 2012)

ckalyan said:


> No it was completed in two days, On the first day it went to finalization and on the other day it went to Applicant Approved.


My status was still referring to "Further Medical Results referred." and "Health Requirements Outstanding".

Do we have any one who attended the Medicals recently got this status and visa approvals after this ??

Please share your info..I am really waiting for this like anything.

Kalyan.C


----------



## mohit2903 (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi, My application was logged on 26th Sep'12

Application being processed further 27th Sep'12
Further Medical results received: 28th Sep'12
Health requirements finalised: 28th Sep'12

Waiting on further development....


----------



## zooter80 (Jul 14, 2012)

quick question for folks here...how are you all able to post medical results within 1 day? Are you not supposed to take an appointment/CO letter to take medicals? From this thread, seems that folks have medicals ready before applying


----------



## mohit2903 (Jan 24, 2009)

Well medicals are done post application only. There is no point waiting on case officer to request for medicals to end up with delays. Since eService has been started medicals get posted and finalised very quick i.e. with in a day or two from date of medical examination.

Its recomended to have TRN no. before your medicals to kill unnecessary delays.


----------



## zooter80 (Jul 14, 2012)

@mohit -- thanks... but lots of people here seem to be doing medicals within 1 day of filing application. When you mention TRN #, i'm assuming the number you get when filing application.

So was wondering whether the network hospitals give appointments immediately to get medicals done...


----------



## GDP (Jun 4, 2012)

ckalyan said:


> My status was still referring to "Further Medical Results referred." and "Health Requirements Outstanding".
> 
> Do we have any one who attended the Medicals recently got this status and visa approvals after this ??
> 
> ...


Kalyan,

Refer to this SS:

Medicals timeline tracker


----------



## ckalyan (Oct 5, 2012)

GDP said:


> Kalyan,
> 
> Refer to this SS:
> 
> Medicals timeline tracker


I am unable to open this URL, could you please give me the working one.


----------



## GDP (Jun 4, 2012)

No one has issue in opening it. Can you please check from home network too? Also please note that i have provided "read only" access to everyone.


----------



## santhoshsk (Oct 8, 2012)

ckalyan said:


> My status was still referring to "Further Medical Results referred." and "Health Requirements Outstanding".
> 
> Do we have any one who attended the Medicals recently got this status and visa approvals after this ??
> 
> ...



Hi Kalyan, 

My medicals referred on 02.10, are finalised today. 22.10
Visa grant has not happened yet. Waiting for the visa grant 

Hope this gives you some relief. 

--Santhosh


----------



## CXB (Jul 18, 2012)

ckalyan said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have applied for 457 Visa and the status was showing as
> 
> ...


Hi ckaylan

Do you mind if I ask on what date you did your meds? I did mine on 15 October and the status on my eVisa App has not changed and it's gotten me a little worried!!! Thanks


----------



## GDP (Jun 4, 2012)

santhoshsk said:


> Hi Kalyan,
> 
> My medicals referred on 02.10, are finalised today. 22.10
> Visa grant has not happened yet. Waiting for the visa grant
> ...


Congrats Santhoshsk!! What visa type is your's?


----------



## santhoshsk (Oct 8, 2012)

GDP said:


> Congrats Santhoshsk!! What visa type is your's?


Thankyou!

Mine is a 457, today I see medicals finalised message.
Any idea how long more it might take for Visa Grant?


----------



## GDP (Jun 4, 2012)

santhoshsk said:


> Thankyou!
> 
> Mine is a 457, today I see medicals finalised message.
> Any idea how long more it might take for Visa Grant?


Chase your CO with an email. Might see it tomorrow!! Good luck!!


----------



## ckalyan (Oct 5, 2012)

santhoshsk said:


> Thankyou!
> 
> Mine is a 457, today I see medicals finalised message.
> Any idea how long more it might take for Visa Grant?


Congrats Santhosh !!

My medicals also finalised today 22.10
Waiting for VISA Grant and Applicant Approved message.

I think as you taken your medicals on 15th, you can wait for 1 more week I suppose.

Any idea how many days it will take to grant the visa ??

Santhosh, Please let us know when you got your visa. so that we will have some idea on grant letter.

Regards,
Kalyan.C


----------



## santhoshsk (Oct 8, 2012)

GDP said:


> Chase your CO with an email. Might see it tomorrow!! Good luck!!


Any idea how can I get the contact details of CO?
Is it through the link "Contact Department" on visa status page?


----------



## ckalyan (Oct 5, 2012)

Hello Friends,

My Visa got approved Today 

Thanks to god and for you all, for your kind support during this time.

Thanks once again and Good Luck for you all.

Regards,
Kalyan.C


----------



## GDP (Jun 4, 2012)

ckalyan said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> My Visa got approved Today
> 
> ...


Congrats Kalyan!!


----------



## ckalyan (Oct 5, 2012)

GDP said:


> Congrats Kalyan!!


Thanks a lot GDP for your valuable guidance during this period.


----------



## mohit2903 (Jan 24, 2009)

Congratulation.... Please share your timelines. Also are you from India?


----------



## ckalyan (Oct 5, 2012)

Yes I am from India

27/09/2012 Application received - processing commenced 

04/10/2012 Further Medical Results referred

22/10/2012 Health requirements finalised

23/10/2012 Applicant Approved


----------



## mohit2903 (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks much!!


----------



## santhoshsk (Oct 8, 2012)

*457 visa granted !!*

My 457 visa is granted today. Thanks Lord. 

Thanks all for your inputs and support !!


20/09 -- Application received - processing commenced
02/10 -- Further Medical Results referred
22/10 -- Health requirements finalised
23/10 -- Applicant Approved 


Wish you guyz .. GoodLuck who are waiting for their visa 

-- Santhosh


----------



## mohit2903 (Jan 24, 2009)

Congratulations Santhosh...
I guess you also from India? Also whats your CSOL category and where you heading in Australia?


----------



## santhoshsk (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks Mohit,

Yes am from India, am heading to Melbourne


----------



## mohit2903 (Jan 24, 2009)

Great congrx once again!!


----------



## mohit2903 (Jan 24, 2009)

Hurray i got confirmation that my visa application is approved. Thanks everyone.....

Timelines....
Application logged: 26-Sep-2012
Processed further: 26-Sep-2012
Medicals done: 27-Sep-2012
Medical finalised: 28-Sep-2012
Applicant approved: 25-Oct-2012


----------



## zooter80 (Jul 14, 2012)

mohit2903 said:


> Hurray i got confirmation that my visa application is approved. Thanks everyone.....
> 
> Timelines....
> Application logged: 26-Sep-2012
> ...


great news; congratulations!


----------

